# Underwater video of why NOT to bring your line in immediately when trolling for steelhead ! And how violent the Fight !



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

#1 tip when a when trolling for steelhead !!!! ! If a steelhead hits your line do NOT immediately reel in your line wait ! Watch and see why !


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

EXCELLENT video !!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

what is the camera and your setup?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

privateer said:


> what is the camera and your setup?


It’s a WaterWolf underwater in line camera I don’t know if they sell them anymore but GoFish does ! And there’s a 18” leader from the camera back to the lure !


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

GREAT VIDEO !!! Keep up the good work. Like reading your posts and looking at the pictures !


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The braided line sounds like you've got a drowning cat tied on


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> The braided line sounds like you've got a drowning cat tied on


its 15 pound trilene big game !


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

FishIgo said:


> its 15 pound trilene big game !


You tied a camera onto 15 pound line?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> You tied a camera onto 15 pound line?


Yes but the line from the camera to the lure is 12 pound !


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Heck,you guys are crazy trolling a camera on 15lb line. But,if you can afford it,you can afford it.

Really cool video


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I about had a seizure watching up close with headphones on! IMAX at home!!


----------

